# Goodbye to our little Charlene.



## Nancy McClelland

Charlene, our little Agouti Dwarf just passed to the Bridge. We are pretty sure she was ten if not older. Since all of our bunnies are rescues it's hard to know their true age. She came to us in the Summer of 2006--she'd been left behind in a house that was going thru foreclosure, left in a box in the garage. Normally this would have really upset me. However, she was sweet little bunny that had been socialized and well taken care of except for that one awful decision. If you saw the Super Bowl Seven-Up commercial a couple of years ago then you know exactly how she looked. She was always a happy little girl, especially when it was time for vegetables or treats--she would jump from her corner pan to her carpet on the other side of the hutch and run around in joyous anticipation. She was always a very friendly, nosy little bunny and loved to explore and arrange everything when she was out. I always thought she'd end up with a bare spot on her chin from marking everything. I've known for a couple of months that it was getting to be her time--she started slowing way down, not eating as much as she used to and not finishing off all her vegetable which was unheard of. When she first came to us she was a very shy little thing but it didn't take her long to become a trusting, sweet little bunny. Well, my little girl, rest in peace and binky free at the bridge. We love you and are going to miss you so much. Be sure to nuzzle Stockton, Nik-Nik, Bun-Bun, Lilly, Mel, Mr. B, Bonnie, Ted and Stewart and tell them we miss them all. Goodbye my little one, Blessed Be.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Nela

I'm sorry for your loss RIP lil girl!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Binky free little Charlene.


----------



## Bunny parents

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss, Larry. It was just yesterday that I read about Charlene on your blog. RIP, little girl. :rip: You'll be missed.


----------



## jcl_24

I'm sorry you lost Charlene.

Her enthusiasm for life in your house was because of the love you gave her. She won't forget that.

Binky freesweet Charlene. :rainbow::rose:

Jo xx


----------



## jcottonl02

I'm so sorry. Binky Free Charlene.

She had a wonderful, happy life with you. 

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland

thank you.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. She sounds like a very special girl. Binky free, Charlene.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, little girl!!

ray::rainbow:
....we'll see you on the other side!


----------



## cheryl

I'm so sorry for your loss Larry..


----------



## myheart

Charlene sounds like a little treasure. I'm so glad you were in the right place at the right time to take her in when she needed someone to care for her the most. 

Blessings to Charlene, but also to you for trying to help the fur-babies who are in need.

Binky Free at The Bridge Charlene. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## BunnyLovers

Pictures of Charlene


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm sorry your lost your little Charlene - what a cute girl she was.

How lovely for her to spend her last 4 years in your care, loved and spoiled. She certainly got lucky!

Jan


----------



## luvthempigs

So sorry for your loss~ ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hard to believe it's been more than two weeks since you left us. Sure do miss seeing you laying all stretched out and relaxed. No one else does the "happy dance" in the morning at treat and vegetable time--I'll always miss that too. Just thinking of you my sweet little girl and miss you so much. Bye for now, dad.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am just now reading this. So sorry for your loss, with you she had another home where she was well loved and spoiled.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It's been two months now my little girl. Doesn't seem hardly possible. We miss you and looking at your pictures on the screen saver reminds us of all your little quirks. Rest in peace my little "BooBoo".


----------



## Sweetie

I am so sorry for your loss.

May you find comfort in knowing how much she was loved. She will be in your heart forever. You were a very wonderful bun-dad, Larry.

Binky free Charlene!


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little one, just thinking of you. Miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little girl--hard to believe it's been over six months since you left for the Bridge. I was looking at all your pictures earlier and we were talking about how happy you were to see us in the morning and how you jumped from side to side in your hutch when it was treat time. I'll never forget how you'd lay on the floor all sprawled out and blend in so well we'd walk right by and not notice you. We miss you every day sweetie. Rest in peace my little angel girl.


----------



## LuvaBun

6 months? Where does the time go 

When I see Charlene's pictures, she remings me of my Georgia.

Sleep well, pretty girl!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hard to believe you've been gone from us for a year my little bunny girl. Just not the same without you camped out under the table, the hallway, or your favorite Summer spot behind the toilet. You were such a tiny little girl but always so friendly and happy once you settled in with us. Rest in peace my little old girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun

She so reminds me of my Georgia.

You are missed, little Charlene 

Jan


----------



## gmas rabbit

Some of them steal your heart. She was a sweetie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone. It's very hard to visit here without getting teary eyed, but thinking of her, I also smile.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I'm smiling and crying again. Hard to believe that it's been two years since you left us little one. I can still look to my memories and visualize how happy a little girl you were. Miss you so much. Rest well my little one, we love you.


----------



## Imbrium

ray:


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww she sounded like a sweetie. Time heals some wounds but I'm sure after two years the ache is still there.

I'm sure she is binkying free all the time


----------



## HEM

We are so sorry for your loss, even though it's been a while. Glad to hear that you can remember her with great memories. We know that everyone, animal and thing have their time but it is doesn't make it any easier.
You did a great thing when you found that special bun and had 6 great years with her.
We are thinking of lil Charlene. She was a lil doll
Binky free lil' girl


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I've been having computer problems and haven't been able to log on for a while so I'm just seeing this. So sorry for your loss. These special creatures make us miss them forever. She looks like a very, very dear girl and seems so content and relaxed and at home with you. All your bunnies do!!! You create the ideal environment for them where they feel completely safe. I'm so glad she had four wonderful years to bask in your bunny haven I know she's missing you, too. 

Binkie Free, Sweet Girl.
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem like it could already be 2 years since you left um my little sweetie. Miss you every day--treat time just isn't quite the same without your little happiness display. Good rest my little girl, I miss you so.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

3 years now since you left us my little girl--doesn't seem possible for that much time to have slipped by. We think of you every day and how you were always such a happy little bunny and always glad to be given treats or an ear rub. I don't know who it was that left you behind in a garage, but their loss was our gain for sure. Rest in peace my little girl and binky free--we miss you so much! :bunnyangel:


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

Good bye for now little charlene! you were very loved !! take care nancy and family!!


----------



## Usagi_Chan

Every one of them are each so special, Nancy. You obviously loved her as much as I love my babies. I miss my Pegasus and Nigel terribly too. I treasure the time I spend with my Thumper and Ian-Nigel who are still with me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just strolling down memory lane--you were such a little sweetie and I miss you so.


----------



## Usagi_Chan

My heart breaks for you -- They really can steal our hearts, can't they?

"A creature never really dies as long as someone remembers them."

Charlene, your precious baby, still lives in your heart and memories.

bob


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss the woodland camo girl, such a mellow girl, always loved to get a ear rub


----------



## Nancy McClelland

5 years since we had to say goodbye. You were the sweetest little girl there ever will be and we still miss you so. Binky free my little girl. Where does the time go? :cry4:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year gone since you left for the bridge sweetie. We still talk about you all the time and how you looked so much like the bunny in the 7 Up commercial. You'll always be one of the sweetest bunnies we ever rescued--always amazed at how you blended in and how many times we'd walk by and not spot you out in plain site. Miss you so much my sweet little bunny girl.:angel:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

"Tempus Fugit, Memento Morri!" Another year gone my lttle girl. Had to take Nikki in for her last vet visit today, so look after her till I'm with you all. I' down to only four now. Love and miss all of you a lot. Bye for now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

6 years already my sweet little girl--miss you and love you. Binky free!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Where does the time get to? You were always such a sweet, happy little bunny. We still miss you a whole bunch.


----------



## Bam Bam

Charlene is beautiful and thank you for rescuing her.
I am still amazed that people release these beautiful bunnies. It is amazing how they seem to be the sweetest bunnies. They have the right to be mean yetthey never are.
Have fun over the bridge with all the bunnies there Charlene


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello again sweety, miss you a lot.


----------



## D OB

Nancy McClelland said:


> Charlene, our little Agouti Dwarf just passed to the Bridge. We are pretty sure she was ten if not older. Since all of our bunnies are rescues it's hard to know their true age. She came to us in the Summer of 2006--she'd been left behind in a house that was going thru foreclosure, left in a box in the garage. Normally this would have really upset me. However, she was sweet little bunny that had been socialized and well taken care of except for that one awful decision. If you saw the Super Bowl Seven-Up commercial a couple of years ago then you know exactly how she looked. She was always a happy little girl, especially when it was time for vegetables or treats--she would jump from her corner pan to her carpet on the other side of the hutch and run around in joyous anticipation. She was always a very friendly, nosy little bunny and loved to explore and arrange everything when she was out. I always thought she'd end up with a bare spot on her chin from marking everything. I've known for a couple of months that it was getting to be her time--she started slowing way down, not eating as much as she used to and not finishing off all her vegetable which was unheard of. When she first came to us she was a very shy little thing but it didn't take her long to become a trusting, sweet little bunny. Well, my little girl, rest in peace and binky free at the bridge. We love you and are going to miss you so much. Be sure to nuzzle Stockton, Nik-Nik, Bun-Bun, Lilly, Mel, Mr. B, Bonnie, Ted and Stewart and tell them we miss them all. Goodbye my little one, Blessed Be.:bunnyangel:


Aw I’m so sorry. What a lovely life you gave her


----------



## Laggie

I’m sorry that your bunny passed away. She looked so cute in the photo.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks, she was a sweet little bunny and always so happy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my sweet little girl, you are still greatly missed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi sweety, every time I think of you it brings a smile to my face. You were always so happy to see me, especially if it was with food or treats. Love you a whole bunch.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi sweetie, just saw the bridge entry by Hermelin for Odin and he looked so much like you, I decided to go a few days early this year. Still miss you a lot--binky free at the bridge and look after Odin. Til next year, if I'm still here.


----------

